# Need Home health Care CPTs Medicaid- Help



## neha.bhatnagar (Nov 5, 2009)

I want to know how to code for Home health care/Care plan oversight services for Medicaid patients. Till now we were using CPT 99374 & 99375 to code these services.

But now Medicaid has denied stating CPT 99374 & 99375 are invalid/Inactive/Expired Codes & we need to submit valid CPTs for Medicaid.

We cannot use G0179 & G0180 as these codes are for Medicare.

Did anyone aware of the revised codes for Home health care/Care plan oversight services for Medicaid ? 

Please Help.

Regards,
Neha Bhatnagar CPC, CPC-H


----------



## cingram (Nov 6, 2009)

make sure you have current books. there are lots of codes that get deleted


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 6, 2009)

Answered this in the "Family Practice" forum...


----------



## neha.bhatnagar (Nov 9, 2009)

*Home Health care Medicaid*

Hi Rebecca,

Thanks for replying

But as per our local Medicaid policy they are also denying 99375 & 99378 for same reason that the CPTs are invalid/inactive for Medicaid. And they have provided us site reference where we can check for valid CPT Home health care CPTs. 
I cant find any CPTs in the link provided by them. I am forwarding u the same link. 
www.njmmis.com/hospitalinfo.aspx

The CPTs 99374-99378 are not listed in their CPTHCPCSCODES list also.

If u find something please let us know.
Thanks a lot.
Regards,
Neha Bhatnagar, CPC, CPC-H


----------

